# Do rabbits breed all year long?



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

I was just wondering if rabbits breed all year round or just a t spring.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

dude, spit straight up in the air ANY time of year, and you'll hit a breeding rabbit. You can't stop the love in the air.

-Animal Armageddon!!!


----------



## Scott Schuchard (Nov 23, 2002)

they do have to take a break to sleep but thats it


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

how come i never see baby cotintail rabbits in less it spring


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

ParkerBoy said:


> How come I never see baby cottontail rabbits unless it is spring?


They're afrade of your grammar.

Seriously though, you just need to open your eyes. I see the baby cottontails all year round and it seems like there's accually more in the middle of spring than any part of the year.


----------



## ParkerBoy (Feb 2, 2007)

even if i live in wisconsin. were do you guys live


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

I almost stepped on a baby rabbit today.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> ParkerBoy said:
> 
> 
> > How come I never see baby cottontail rabbits unless it is spring?
> ...


They are also afraid of weasle's spelling.


----------



## ay tee (Jun 11, 2007)

weasle414 said:


> ParkerBoy said:
> 
> 
> > How come I never see baby cottontail rabbits unless it is spring?
> ...


haha +1 slam...
it seems like you see more in the middle of spring because they have nothing to do all winter so they "do their thing" and they little ones pop out in early spring and they start hoppin around the world in the middle of spring... no i do not have a rabbit major, im jest stating the obvious...


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> weasle414 said:
> 
> 
> > ParkerBoy said:
> ...


Dang it, ya caught me. I've never really known how to spell afraid, I guess I'll get it right now, lol (I hope.)


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

ParkerBoy said:


> even if i live in wisconsin. were do you guys live


I could drive less than an hour and a half and be in your back yard. I like outside the western suburbs of the Twin Cities so I'm closer than a lot of others on here to you.


----------



## DVXDUDE (Apr 3, 2007)

you spelt actually wrong too.


----------

